# Verbs in *-onǫti outside East Slavic



## ahvalj

East Slavic has, in addition to verbs in -_nǫti_ (Russian _-нуть/-nutʲ,_ Ukrainian _-нути/-nutɪ_), a related class with the vowel before the _-n-:
крутнуть/krutnutʲ, крутнути/krutnutɪ — крутануть/krutanutʲ, крутонути/krutonutɪ
махнуть/maxnutʲ, махнути/maxnutɪ — махануть/maxanutʲ, махонути/maxonutɪ_
and with more or less the same meaning, only more emphatic.

The origin of this latter group is obscure. One might imagine derivation from past passive participles, something like:
_jebati — jebanъ → *jebanǫti_ (compare in Latin _canere — cantus → cantāre_),
but this wouldn't explain the Ukrainian _-o-_.

My question is, do similar verbs with a vowel before the _-n-_ exist outside East Slavic, and which form they take? I've found them in Polish: _stuknąć — stukanąć, jebać — jebanąć_ (with _a,_ not _o_), but what about other languages? I am especially interested in the quality of that vowel.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Could the o vowel be the linking vowel?


----------



## francisgranada

In Slovak I can't find any example for _a/o+núť,. _The ending _-núť _ (-_nǫti_) is regularly added to stem of the verb. 

It seems to me that all the verbs in _-núť _ in Slovak have also their imperfective pair (sometimes archaic or with different meanig). E.g. sadnúť - sadať, vrhnúť - vrhať, stanúť (dialectal) - stáť,  plynúť - (v)plývať, ...

(Your Polish examples are surprising for me ...)


----------



## ahvalj

dihydrogen monoxide said:


> Could the o vowel be the linking vowel?


You probably mean an epenthetic vowel, that is the one inserted to facilitate pronunciation. It indeed functions like that in modern Russian (in that there are verbs in _-ануть/-anutʲ _added to stems in consonant clusters, like _долбануть/dolbanutʲ_ with no _-нуть/-nutʲ _counterpart) and perhaps in Ukrainian, but I doubt that was the original state of affairs. In particular, these pairs don't always share the same stress position, e. g. _ёбнуть/jóbnutʲ_ but _ебану́ть/jebanútʲ, __дёрнуть/dʲórnutʲ_ but _дергану́ть/dʲerganútʲ_ (the _-ануть/-anutʲ_ verbs are always end-stressed, even when their _-нуть/-nutʲ_ counterparts aren't).



francisgranada said:


> (Your Polish examples are surprising for me ...)


I found them by googling ,) In principle, this type in Polish could be of Belarusian origin (for probability: the Polish surname suffix _-icz_ is borrowed from East Slavic, since the Polish outcome of *_ț_ is _c,_ that is _-ic_).



francisgranada said:


> It seems to me that all the verbs in _-núť _ in Slovak have also their imperfective pair (sometimes archaic or with different meanig). E.g. sadnúť - sadať, vrhnúť - vrhať, stanúť (dialectal) - stáť,  plynúť - (v)plývať, ...


The _-ануть/-anutʲ_ verbs are productive and, too, can form aspectual pairs, e. g. with the newest loan: _to hype_ → _хайпова́ть/xajpovátʲ (хайпу́ю/xajpúju) 〜 хайпану́ть/xajpanútʲ (хайпану́/xajpanú)._


----------



## Drakonica

ahvalj said:


> My question is, do similar verbs with a vowel before the _-n-_ exist outside East Slavic, and which form they take? I've found them in Polish: _stuknąć — stukanąć, jebać — jebanąć_ (with _a,_ not _o_), but what about other languages? I am especially interested in the quality of that vowel.


stukać _— stuknąć, jebać — jebnąć

The only word with "-anąć" I've found is:

*stanąć*,stanięto,stanąwszy,[ORZ],[przy],stanę,staniesz,stanie,*,staniemy,staniecie,staną,[prze],stanąłem,stanęłam,stanąłeś,stanęłaś,stanął,stanęła,stanęło,*,stanęliśmy,stanęłyśmy,stanęliście,stanęłyście,stanęli,stanęły,[ROZ],+,stań,+,*,stańmy,stańcie,+,[PRZ],stanąłbym,stanęłabym,stanąłbyś,stanęłabyś,stanąłby,stanęłaby,stanęłoby,*,stanęlibyśmy,stanęłybyśmy,stanęlibyście,stanęłybyście,stanęliby,stanęłyby,|

Words with "-onąć" are:_

*chłonąć*,chłonięto,chłonąc,[ORZ],[ter],chłonę,chłoniesz,chłonie,*,chłoniemy,chłoniecie,chłoną,[prze],chłonąłem,chłonęłam,chłonąłeś,chłonęłaś,chłonął,chłonęła,chłonęło,*,chłonęliśmy,chłonęłyśmy,chłonęliście,chłonęłyście,chłonęli,chłonęły,[ROZ],+,chłoń,+,*,chłońmy,chłońcie,+,[PRZ],chłonąłbym,chłonęłabym,chłonąłbyś,chłonęłabyś,chłonąłby,chłonęłaby,chłonęłoby,*,chłonęlibyśmy,chłonęłybyśmy,chłonęlibyście,chłonęłybyście,chłonęliby,chłonęłyby,|
*płonąć*,płonięto,płonąc,[ORZ],[ter],płonę,płoniesz,płonie,*,płoniemy,płoniecie,płoną,[prze],płonąłem,płonęłam,płonąłeś,płonęłaś,płonął,płonęła,płonęło,*,płonęliśmy,płonęłyśmy,płonęliście,płonęłyście,płonęli,płonęły,[ROZ],+,płoń,+,*,płońmy,płońcie,+,[PRZ],płonąłbym,płonęłabym,płonąłbyś,płonęłabyś,płonąłby,płonęłaby,płonęłoby,*,płonęlibyśmy,płonęłybyśmy,płonęlibyście,płonęłybyście,płonęliby,płonęłyby,|
*tonąć*,tonięto,tonąc,[ORZ],[ter],tonę,toniesz,tonie,*,toniemy,toniecie,toną,[prze],tonąłem,tonęłam,tonąłeś,tonęłaś,tonął,tonęła,tonęło,*,tonęliśmy,tonęłyśmy,tonęliście,tonęłyście,tonęli,tonęły,[ROZ],+,toń,+,*,tońmy,tońcie,+,[PRZ],tonąłbym,tonęłabym,tonąłbyś,tonęłabyś,tonąłby,tonęłaby,tonęłoby,*,tonęlibyśmy,tonęłybyśmy,tonęlibyście,tonęłybyście,tonęliby,tonęłyby,|
*wionąć*,wionięto,wionąc,[ORZ],[ter],wionę,wioniesz,wionie,*,wioniemy,wioniecie,wioną,[prze],wionąłem,wionęłam,wionąłeś,wionęłaś,wionął,wionęła,wionęło,*,wionęliśmy,wionęłyśmy,wionęliście,wionęłyście,wionęli,wionęły,[ROZ],+,wioń,+,*,wiońmy,wiońcie,+,[PRZ],wionąłbym,wionęłabym,wionąłbyś,wionęłabyś,wionąłby,wionęłaby,wionęłoby,*,wionęlibyśmy,wionęłybyśmy,wionęlibyście,wionęłybyście,wionęliby,wionęłyby,|
*zionąć*,zionięto,zionąc,[ORZ],[ter],zionę,zioniesz,zionie,*,zioniemy,zioniecie,zioną,[prze],zionąłem,zionęłam,zionąłeś,zionęłaś,zionął,zionęła,zionęło,*,zionęliśmy,zionęłyśmy,zionęliście,zionęłyście,zionęli,zionęły,[ROZ],+,zioń,+,*,ziońmy,ziońcie,+,[PRZ],zionąłbym,zionęłabym,zionąłbyś,zionęłabyś,zionąłby,zionęłaby,zionęłoby,*,zionęlibyśmy,zionęłybyśmy,zionęlibyście,zionęłybyście,zionęliby,zionęłyby,|

_Words with "-onić" are:_

*bronić*,broniono,broniąc,[ORZ],[ter],bronię,bronisz,broni,*,bronimy,bronicie,bronią,[prze],broniłem,broniłam,broniłeś,broniłaś,bronił,broniła,broniło,*,broniliśmy,broniłyśmy,broniliście,broniłyście,bronili,broniły,[ROZ],+,broń,+,*,brońmy,brońcie,+,[PRZ],broniłbym,broniłabym,broniłbyś,broniłabyś,broniłby,broniłaby,broniłoby,*,bronilibyśmy,broniłybyśmy,bronilibyście,broniłybyście,broniliby,broniłyby,|
*chronić*,chroniono,chroniąc,[ORZ],[ter],chronię,chronisz,chroni,*,chronimy,chronicie,chronią,[prze],chroniłem,chroniłam,chroniłeś,chroniłaś,chronił,chroniła,chroniło,*,chroniliśmy,chroniłyśmy,chroniliście,chroniłyście,chronili,chroniły,[ROZ],+,chroń,+,*,chrońmy,chrońcie,+,[PRZ],chroniłbym,chroniłabym,chroniłbyś,chroniłabyś,chroniłby,chroniłaby,chroniłoby,*,chronilibyśmy,chroniłybyśmy,chronilibyście,chroniłybyście,chroniliby,chroniłyby,|
*dzwonić*,dzwoniono,dzwoniąc,[ORZ],[ter],dzwonię,dzwonisz,dzwoni,*,dzwonimy,dzwonicie,dzwonią,[prze],dzwoniłem,dzwoniłam,dzwoniłeś,dzwoniłaś,dzwonił,dzwoniła,dzwoniło,*,dzwoniliśmy,dzwoniłyśmy,dzwoniliście,dzwoniłyście,dzwonili,dzwoniły,[ROZ],+,dzwoń,+,*,dzwońmy,dzwońcie,+,[PRZ],dzwoniłbym,dzwoniłabym,dzwoniłbyś,dzwoniłabyś,dzwoniłby,dzwoniłaby,dzwoniłoby,*,dzwonilibyśmy,dzwoniłybyśmy,dzwonilibyście,dzwoniłybyście,dzwoniliby,dzwoniłyby,|
*gonić*,goniono,goniąc,[ORZ],[ter],gonię,gonisz,goni,*,gonimy,gonicie,gonią,[prze],goniłem,goniłam,goniłeś,goniłaś,gonił,goniła,goniło,*,goniliśmy,goniłyśmy,goniliście,goniłyście,gonili,goniły,[ROZ],+,goń,+,*,gońmy,gońcie,+,[PRZ],goniłbym,goniłabym,goniłbyś,goniłabyś,goniłby,goniłaby,goniłoby,*,gonilibyśmy,goniłybyśmy,gonilibyście,goniłybyście,goniliby,goniłyby,|
*kapłonić*,kapłoniono,kapłoniąc,[ORZ],[ter],kapłonię,kapłonisz,kapłoni,*,kapłonimy,kapłonicie,kapłonią,[prze],kapłoniłem,kapłoniłam,kapłoniłeś,kapłoniłaś,kapłonił,kapłoniła,kapłoniło,*,kapłoniliśmy,kapłoniłyśmy,kapłoniliście,kapłoniłyście,kapłonili,kapłoniły,[ROZ],+,kapłoń,+,*,kapłońmy,kapłońcie,+,[PRZ],kapłoniłbym,kapłoniłabym,kapłoniłbyś,kapłoniłabyś,kapłoniłby,kapłoniłaby,kapłoniłoby,*,kapłonilibyśmy,kapłoniłybyśmy,kapłonilibyście,kapłoniłybyście,kapłoniliby,kapłoniłyby,|
*kłonić*,kłoniono,kłoniąc,[ORZ],[ter],kłonię,kłonisz,kłoni,*,kłonimy,kłonicie,kłonią,[prze],kłoniłem,kłoniłam,kłoniłeś,kłoniłaś,kłonił,kłoniła,kłoniło,*,kłoniliśmy,kłoniłyśmy,kłoniliście,kłoniłyście,kłonili,kłoniły,[ROZ],+,kłoń,+,*,kłońmy,kłońcie,+,[PRZ],kłoniłbym,kłoniłabym,kłoniłbyś,kłoniłabyś,kłoniłby,kłoniłaby,kłoniłoby,*,kłonilibyśmy,kłoniłybyśmy,kłonilibyście,kłoniłybyście,kłoniliby,kłoniłyby,|
*płonić*,płoniono,płoniąc,[ORZ],[ter],płonię,płonisz,płoni,*,płonimy,płonicie,płonią,[prze],płoniłem,płoniłam,płoniłeś,płoniłaś,płonił,płoniła,płoniło,*,płoniliśmy,płoniłyśmy,płoniliście,płoniłyście,płonili,płoniły,[ROZ],+,płoń,+,*,płońmy,płońcie,+,[PRZ],płoniłbym,płoniłabym,płoniłbyś,płoniłabyś,płoniłby,płoniłaby,płoniłoby,*,płonilibyśmy,płoniłybyśmy,płonilibyście,płoniłybyście,płoniliby,płoniłyby,|
*ronić*,roniono,roniąc,[ORZ],[ter],ronię,ronisz,roni,*,ronimy,ronicie,ronią,[prze],roniłem,roniłam,roniłeś,roniłaś,ronił,roniła,roniło,*,roniliśmy,roniłyśmy,roniliście,roniłyście,ronili,roniły,[ROZ],+,roń,+,*,rońmy,rońcie,+,[PRZ],roniłbym,roniłabym,roniłbyś,roniłabyś,roniłby,roniłaby,roniłoby,*,ronilibyśmy,roniłybyśmy,ronilibyście,roniłybyście,roniliby,roniłyby,|
*stronić*,stroniono,stroniąc,[ORZ],[ter],stronię,stronisz,stroni,*,stronimy,stronicie,stronią,[prze],stroniłem,stroniłam,stroniłeś,stroniłaś,stronił,stroniła,stroniło,*,stroniliśmy,stroniłyśmy,stroniliście,stroniłyście,stronili,stroniły,[ROZ],+,stroń,+,*,strońmy,strońcie,+,[PRZ],stroniłbym,stroniłabym,stroniłbyś,stroniłabyś,stroniłby,stroniłaby,stroniłoby,*,stronilibyśmy,stroniłybyśmy,stronilibyście,stroniłybyście,stroniliby,stroniłyby,|
*trwonić*,trwoniono,trwoniąc,[ORZ],[ter],trwonię,trwonisz,trwoni,*,trwonimy,trwonicie,trwonią,[prze],trwoniłem,trwoniłam,trwoniłeś,trwoniłaś,trwonił,trwoniła,trwoniło,*,trwoniliśmy,trwoniłyśmy,trwoniliście,trwoniłyście,trwonili,trwoniły,[ROZ],+,trwoń,+,*,trwońmy,trwońcie,+,[PRZ],trwoniłbym,trwoniłabym,trwoniłbyś,trwoniłabyś,trwoniłby,trwoniłaby,trwoniłoby,*,trwonilibyśmy,trwoniłybyśmy,trwonilibyście,trwoniłybyście,trwoniliby,trwoniłyby,|
*wałkonić*,wałkoniono,wałkoniąc,[ORZ],[ter],wałkonię,wałkonisz,wałkoni,*,wałkonimy,wałkonicie,wałkonią,[prze],wałkoniłem,wałkoniłam,wałkoniłeś,wałkoniłaś,wałkonił,wałkoniła,wałkoniło,*,wałkoniliśmy,wałkoniłyśmy,wałkoniliście,wałkoniłyście,wałkonili,wałkoniły,[ROZ],+,wałkoń,+,*,wałkońmy,wałkońcie,+,[PRZ],wałkoniłbym,wałkoniłabym,wałkoniłbyś,wałkoniłabyś,wałkoniłby,wałkoniłaby,wałkoniłoby,*,wałkonilibyśmy,wałkoniłybyśmy,wałkonilibyście,wałkoniłybyście,wałkoniliby,wałkoniłyby,|

And some perfective versions of them.

I suspect "-on-" is a part of a word core here.


----------



## wyrzyk

-anąć sounds really weird, but I found a number of examples on Google (jebanąć, stukanąć, kopanąć, machanąć, walanąć, klękanąć) and I guess they can’t all be typos. I wonder which Polish dialect might use such words…


----------



## Drakonica

wyrzyk said:


> -anąć sounds really weird, but I found a number of examples on Google (jebanąć, stukanąć, kopanąć, machanąć, walanąć, klękanąć) and I guess they can’t all be typos. I wonder which Polish dialect might use such words…


Can you link these examples?


----------



## nizzebro

ahvalj said:


> It indeed functions like that in modern Russian (in that there are verbs in _-ануть/-anutʲ _added to stems in consonant clusters, like _долбануть/dolbanutʲ_ with no _-нуть/-nutʲ _counterpart) and perhaps in Ukrainian, but I doubt that was the original state of affairs. In particular, these pairs don't always share the same stress position, e. g. _ёбнуть/jóbnutʲ_ but _ебану́ть/jebanútʲ, __дёрнуть/dʲórnutʲ_ but _дергану́ть/dʲerganútʲ_ (the _-ануть/-anutʲ_ verbs are always end-stressed, even when their _-нуть/-nutʲ_ counterparts aren't).


But, are these supposed to keep the same positions? I guess it is a natural shift to ease the pronunciation - as the final unstressed _-уть_ itself requires some effort, which is difficult to maintain when it doesn't follow the stressed syllable directly, but comes only after the intermediate syllable - that also needs to be more or less clear in sound.

But I agree that it is not the only factor - because these forms (in general colloquial) has some aspectual nuance, related to the imagery of the action as something either accented in degree, exaggerated, or a bit prolonged - which within the language "matrix", in respect to aspectuality,  is phonetically associated with the /a/ sound, and, some modality is also present that causes the speaker to choose such form - and, modality is probably the general factor: on the one hand, they are like lazy to produce the intense pattern with the consonant cluster like _стукнуть - _and on the other hand, they either rely on that the act was more "spread-out" than usual, or, they personally convey that with some loosey showing-off tone - resulting in _стукануть_.


----------



## ahvalj

nizzebro said:


> But, are these supposed to keep the same positions? I guess it is a natural shift to ease the pronunciation - as the final unstressed _-уть_ itself requires some effort, which is difficult to maintain when it doesn't follow the stressed syllable directly, but comes only after the intermediate syllable - that also needs to be more or less clear in sound.



Then we should have received _делаю́, делаю́т._



nizzebro said:


> But I agree that it is not the only factor - because these forms (in general colloquial) has some aspectual nuance, related to the imagery of the action as something either accented in degree, exaggerated, or a bit prolonged - which within the language "matrix", in respect to aspectuality,  is phonetically associated with the /a/ sound, and, some modality is also present that causes the speaker to choose such form - and, modality is probably the general factor: on the one hand, they are like lazy to produce the intense pattern with the consonant cluster like _стукнуть - _and on the other hand, they either rely on that the act was more "spread-out" than usual, or, they personally convey that with some loosey showing-off tone - resulting in _стукануть_.



From what I know about language evolution, the normal state of affairs is the opposite: first, new forms emerge via mutation, and then they either replace their predecessors or become differentiated semantically. Unfortunately, speakers' efforts don't create themselves any new grammatical forms. So, this vowel (_o_ in Ukrainian; _a_ in writing, but perhaps originally also _o _? in Russian) should have been extracted from somewhere.

That's why I have asked speakers of other Slavic languages to share their experience (or lack thereof) with counterparts of this morphotype. The problem is that the very colloquial nature of these verbs makes them unlikely to occur in the old texts, so, even if such verbs existed a millennium ago in East Slavic, we can only expect them to surface in birch bark manuscripts or graffiti, not in church or legal texts, which constitute 99% of what has survived in writing.


----------



## ahvalj

Drakonica said:


> Can you link these examples?


_jebanąć
stukanąć_
_machanąć_

Very few indeed. That's the reason I'm promoting _*jebanǫti:_ if a language possesses this type of verbs, this one is the most likely candidate.


----------



## Drakonica

ahvalj said:


> _jebanąć
> stukanąć_
> _machanąć_
> 
> Very few indeed. That's the reason I'm promoting _*jebanǫti:_ if a language possesses this type of verbs, this one is the most likely candidate.


I think these are typos.
See: гаворить - Google Search

You don't find such forms in linguistic corpora.

*stuknąć:*
Korpus Języka Polskiego PWN

Wyszukiwarka PELCRA dla Narodowego Korpusu Języka Polskiego

*stukanąć:*
Korpus Języka Polskiego PWN

Wyszukiwarka PELCRA dla Narodowego Korpusu Języka Polskiego


----------



## francisgranada

ahvalj said:


> The _-ануть/-anutʲ_ verbs are productive and, too, can form aspectual pairs, e. g. with the newest loan: _to hype_ → _хайпова́ть/xajpovátʲ (хайпу́ю/xajpúju) 〜 хайпану́ть/xajpanútʲ (хайпану́/xajpanú)._


The verbs in _-*núť* _are productive also in Slovak and they typically form aspectual pairs, as well. E.g. _tipnúť -_ _tipovať, kliknúť - klikať. _ Many of these verbs are colloquial (not present in dictionaries).  However, I cannot imagine _*-anúť*_ in Slovak (supposedly neither in Czech and Polish).

For illustration, there exists  a "modern term" _bankovať _(< banka) that nowadays often appears in advertisements  in TV.  Now, if I had to create spontaneously a non-existing "inchoative verb" form  the noun _banka _(_bank _in English) , it would be  *_bank*núť ,  *_but  never  *_bank*anúť *_...


----------



## ahvalj

francisgranada said:


> For illustration, there exists  a "modern term" _bankovať _(< banka) that nowadays often appears in advertisements  in TV.  Now, if had to create spontaneously a non-existing "inchoative verb" form  the noun _banka _(_bank _in English) , it would be  *_bank*núť ,  *_but  never  *_bank*anúť *_...


By the way, in Russian it is precisely _банкануть/bankanutʲ _(a gambling term).

So, thanks to everybody who has replied so far. I think I have to check Ukrainian and Northern Russian dialects to find if there is any diversity in that vowel.


----------



## vianie

francisgranada said:


> I cannot imagine _*-anúť*_ in Slovak (supposedly neither in Czech and Polish)


As you surely know, there's *vanúť* in Slovak and *vanout* in Czech, but that's a different story.


----------

